# Show us your RV



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

I would be interested to see what RV's people own as i'm sure many others would. Please post pics of your rigs and location.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Whoa
This could be used as a thieves directory....

I have a XXXXX and it is located at XXXXX and the alarm system is XXXXX etc....

Many RV owners already have pictures dotted around the many albums on the site if anyone cares to look for them.

Nice idea but ....
What do others think or am I being cynical again???

Keith

Ps. Welcome to our community and please keep coming up with ideas (I am just a little protective of my RV)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Kool it Keith. :lol: ..I don't think wbd intends us to give out such sensitive and detailed info...I'll happily set the ball rolling with a piccy of our baby rig, a 2001 24ft Dutchmen Express, slide model.
We're based somewhere in the soggy Cotswolds (she has 3 big brothers due very soon :wink: ).


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Not cynical Kands just ...............................

paranoid  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry
Didn't mean to suggest that wbd intended to do anything of the sort, just trying to point out that this is an open forum and it MAY make interesting reading for the less desirable elements of our society....

You are probably right Ollie, but am I wrong to be so??? :lol: :lol: I would rather keep my RV than have a crime number and be entitled to Victim Counselling.... :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this post is causing problems. I was just interested to see what american motorhomes were out here in the UK, thats all.

Craig


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Craig

Don't be concerned, you have not caused any problems at all mate. I am just , as Olley says, paranoid......
I am sure we will all produce pictures for you. In the meantime you can look at some of the albums on here and see plenty of photos of our RV's.
Also if you search the American RV forums (there are two) you can read plenty about our experiences with RV's too.

Happy viewing :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> Also if you search the American RV forums (there are two) .............
> Keith


Two????????????


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We have not got a RV but a uk m/h so this is a simular picture of my brothers RV. he lives in illinois and his wife works for prevost rv's


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Located in UK . 36ft Georgie Boy 
More pics in 'My Photos' album and my website


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> We have not got a RV but a uk m/h so this is a simular picture of my brothers RV. he lives in illinois and his wife works for prevost rv's


Now THAT'S what I call an RV !!! The Americans really know how to put them together. Wish my Company perks were as good!

Jealous??? Moi??? Nah!! 
(yeah right :lol: )


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi zaskar
Yes mate, the first one is in Forums and the second is in Models etc much further down the forum listing page....

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of photos of our current RV's:-


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JSW
Is the second one still for sale at a very reasonable price mate???
8) 8) 8) 

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi JSW
> Is the second one still for sale at a very reasonable price mate???
> 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Keith


 8) It sure is. Someone will get a good buy. I just wished it had been as big as the Newmar which arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Well I do not mind to give you a picture of my Winnebago Brave stationed in Switzerland:


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Here's Homer. We're based on the Emerald Isle!

Sorry, tried but failed need to ask my tech genius other half or my 10 year old. In the meantime our picture can be seen on www.donegalmotorhomes.com

Regards

Arizona


----------

